# DaVinci assisted laparoscopic hysterectomy



## vip coder (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello everyone...confusion in our facility,

In referencing September 2010 Coding Edge, Pgs 35:  assign laparoscopic vaginal hysterectomy (58550-58554) when the uterus is detached abdominally & then delivered vaginally.

But, per Coding Clinic for HCPCS-2nd quarter 2010:  assign laparoscopic abdominal hysterectomy (58570-58573) with same scenario.

Could not find any Coding Clinic updates.  What are your thoughts?

Thanks, Victoria


----------



## desertrex (Mar 21, 2012)

58570-58573 are the codes we use.

58570  davinci uterus under 250g
58571 w/removal of tunes and ovaries
58572 uterus over 250g
58573 over 250 w/removal of tubes and ovaries


----------



## vip coder (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks!  We were surprised by the Coding Edge article.

vp


----------



## vip coder (Mar 23, 2012)

Using the same Coding Clinic logic for a supracervical hysterectomy, wouldn't we use 58541-58544 if the majority of work was performed thru the laparoscope?  

We were thinking the only time we would use 58550-58554 is if the laparoscope was used for visualization during a vaginal hysterectomy.


----------

